# С Днем Рожденья, iolka



## akok

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 12.06.2010:

-iolka (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## edde

Оля, Поздравляю! 
Желаю счастья, крепкого здоровья, всего самого вкусного и полезного:girl_dance:arty: хорошего настроения и толковых учеников!! :yess:


----------



## qwer12

*Поздравляю!*
Желаю Вам счастья, здоровья, любви, семейного благополучия.


----------



## MotherBoard

В День рождения поздравления от нас - это раз.
Шлем мы добрые слова - это два.
Быть все время впереди - это три.
Жить со всеми в дружбе, в мире - это, кажется, четыре.
Никогда не унывать - это пять.
Приумножить все что есть - это шесть.
Быть внимательным ко всем - это семь.
Быть всегда в нормальном весе - это восемь, девять, десять.
Ну, а к этому впридачу -
Счастья, радости, удачи!





​


----------



## whop

Мои поздравления по поводу дня рождения. 
Спасибо, что уделяете нам свое время.


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю! Всего самого наилучшего!


----------



## Drongo

*Оля*, мы тебя поздравляем с Днём Рождения. Счастья! Здоровья! Хорошего настроения и финансового достатка. Пусть близкие тебе люди всегда будут рядом. Пусть твоя жизнь будет сладкой как малина :biggrin:








И лёгкой как эти *облака*, называемые Белогривые Лошадки. :good2:

С Днём Рождения, Оля! Ура!! :victory: :tender::friends::girl_witch::girl_dance::girl_drink1:


----------



## iskander-k

*С Днем Варенья !*


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю.Здоровья, счастья а остальное само придет)))


----------



## akok

Бот, поздравил. И от меня.... ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!


----------



## Mila

*С Днем Рождения!!!​*





*Будь здоровой, Олечка! 
Будь счастливой, Олечка! 
Чтобы бед - нисколечко, 
Чтоб мечты - сбылись. 
Чтоб любить - до донышка, 
Чтоб смеялось солнышко 
И желанной долюшкой 
Обернулась жизнь!​*


----------



## Танюшик

iolka, поздравляю Вас с Днём рождения!!!

Желаю Вам:

мужчину красивого,
мужчину богатого,
мужчину нежного,
мужчину доброго,
мужчину пылкого,
мужчину неутомимого.

И пусть эти шестеро мужчин никогда не узнают друг о друге!

А если серьёзно, то желаю, 
чтобы ваш избранник каждый день дарил Вам:
любовь, тепло, заботу, внимание, нежность и романтику в таком количестве,
что можно было бы есть ложками!

И, конечно, побольше цветов и поцелуев!

Всего Вам самого доброго и светлого!!!


----------



## OKshef

C огромной радостью поздравляю первую свою учительницу и замечательного человека! Пусть каждый день будет наполнен солнцем!


----------



## Tiare

В предании старом говорится:
Когда родится человек -
Звезда на небе загорится,
Чтобы светить ему навек.
Так пусть она тебе сияет
По крайней мере лет до ста,
И счастье дом твой охраняет,
И радость будет в нём всегда.
Пусть будет в жизни всё прекрасно,
Без горя и невзгод,
Пусть будет всё светло и ясно
На много-много лет вперёд!

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## icotonev

С небольшим опозданием (по техническим причинам):

*С Днем Рождения!!!*









Честит рожден ден!
Щастлив живот, прекрасна младост,
Желая ти навред успех!
Да срещаш трудностите с радост,
да бъдеш истински човек.


----------



## Саныч

Маргаритка - Ваш цветок.
Про него немного строк:
В жизни Вы большой мечтатель,
Книг огромный почитатель.
Дома можете в тиши
Радость в чтении найти.
Мы Вам искренне желаем
Много счастья! Уверяем,
С вами очень интересно!
Мы Вас любим, Вы чудесны!

*Оля! Поздравляю Вас!*
Вам дарили малину, клубнику, а я -черешню


----------



## goredey

Ольга, от всей души поздравляю с днем варенья.Удачи по жизни, во всех делах и начинаниях. С уважением ученик 1- го класса Г.Д.


----------



## sanada

От всей души поздравляю с праздником! Желаю всего самого наилучшего, исполнения всех желаний и не только в этот день, но и во все последующие!  Удачи, здоровья, хорошего настроения и вообще всего! И огромное спасибо за то, что делитесь с нами своими знаниями!


----------



## Arbitr

Примите и мои поздравления, и спасибо вам!


----------



## Analyzer

С Днём Рождения !


----------



## AlexTNT

С Днём Рождения!


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю!


----------



## Aleksa106

Поздравляю!


----------



## iolka

Всем спасибо большое за поздравления и пожелания!!! отдыхаю... инета нет... скоро буду...


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> отдыхаю... инета нет... скоро буду...


Там чудеса, там леший бродит, русалка на ветвях сидит.  Отдыхай спокойно, чтобы впрок хватило.


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!!!!


----------

